# MTB Festival Achensee 2017 (ehem. Tegernsee)



## wallberg (16. Oktober 2016)

Liebe Kolleginnen und Kollegen der grobstolligen Reifen,
nach nun 13 Jahren am Tegernsee müssen aus politischen Gründen leider das Land verlassen...
Spaß beiseite, er war uns leider nicht mehr möglich ein Streckenangebot anzubieten, welches man
genehmigen konnte. 30% der leider oft auswärtigen Grunstückeigner verweigern mittlerweile eine
Durchfahrt, die Kommunen haben KEINE öffentlich gewidmeten Wege wie z.B. Achenkirch und tragen
hierzu die Verkehrssicherung.
Als wir nach unserer Notlösung am Wallberg das 4.Jahr in Folge keine Besserung erwarten konnten,
die Streckenwahl und auch die Teilnehmerzahlen ordendlich litten, beschlossen wir 2017 auszusetzen.

Hier kam der Achensee, nur 25km südlich vom Tegernsee auf uns zu und bat um Gespräche ...

Das Resultat seht ihr Ansatzweise auf unserer Website! RitcheyChallenge bleibt, 4 Strecken, Kinderrennen,
Uphillkontest, E-Bike Marathon auf allen 4 Strecken ...

Die Forstwege in Tirol sind deutlich schmäler als in Bayern, wir passieren viele Schluchten, Tunnel,
Bäche ... Unnütz, Rofan und Guffert sind unsere neuen Berge - etwas mächtiger als um den Tegernsee!

Einige Trials haben wir soweit als möglich eingebaut, der Anteil wird für die Folgejahre erweitert, ist aber 
bereits jetzt eine tolle Strecke mit 30 - knapp 90km! Die Ausblicke sind der Hammer, Monokulturen
Fichtenwald Fehlanzeige!

Ich freue mich auf einen geilen Marathon in einer bikerfreundlichen Region am Achensee!

Hope to see YOU!

www.mtb-festival.de


*Samstag, 27. Mai 2017:*
10:00 Uhr Beginn MTB Festival Achensee 2017
10:00 – 14:00 Uhr Akkreditierung & Nachmeldung kids Cup
10:00 – 20:00 Uhr Akkreditierung und Nachmeldung MTB Marathon
10:00 – 20:00 Uhr Bike Expo
11:00 Uhr Laufradlrennen
ab 12:00 Uhr Bergsprint
13:00 – 18:00 Uhr Kids und Junioren Cup
14:00 Uhr Uphill Contest
ab 17:00 Uhr Pasta-Party für alle Marathonfahrer
20:00 Uhr Festivalende Samstag



*Sonntag, 28. Mai 2017:*
ab 06:00 Uhr Akkreditierung und Nachmeldung Marathon bis 60 Minuten vor Start der jeweiligen Strecke
06:00 – 10:00 Uhr Frühstück auf dem Festivalgelände
08:00 – 17:00 Uhr Bike-Expo
08:00 – 13:00 Uhr Starts MTB Marathon Strecken A,B,C,D und E-Marathon
16:00 Uhr Zielschluss
16:15 Uhr Siegerehrung
17:00 Ende MTB Festival Achensee 2017


----------



## wallberg (20. Februar 2017)

Die Strecken stehen, die Messe füllt sich und Sideevents bieten für jeden das passende Event!
Wer hat Lust nach der Schneeschmelze Teilstrecken mit uns zu erkunden?

wallberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (23. Februar 2017)

Kommt drauf an, wann das sein soll. 
Aber grundsätzlich ne gute Idee.


----------



## wallberg (24. Februar 2017)

Melde mich, wenn die weiße Pracht in Sommerurlaub ging.


----------



## ettan (24. Februar 2017)

@wallberg 
Was ist genau mit erkunden geplant?

Nur partiell bestimmte Teile zu fahren oder die komplette Route ohne Rennmodus zu "erkunden"?


----------



## wallberg (24. Februar 2017)

Rennmodus bei ausreichender Teilnehmerzahl machbar - ansonsten eher gemütlich Großteile der C ...


----------



## ettan (24. Februar 2017)

Lieber gemütlich und dafür "länger", gas geben kann man dann wenn man die Stecke kennt


----------



## ClemensL (24. Februar 2017)

Coole Idee! LG aus Innsbruck


----------



## wallberg (25. Februar 2017)

Super, dann warten wir mal das Wetter ab...
wallberg


----------



## lotus1990 (13. März 2017)

Hey zusammen, ich würde mir bei entsprechender Schneelage die B anschauen.


----------



## wallberg (13. März 2017)

Super - aktuell noch nichts machbar -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## detlefs (23. März 2017)

Ich hab auch Interesse - komm aus Rosenheim 
;-)


----------



## FatAlbert (24. März 2017)

Ich wäre auch interessiert und werde mich für die C-Strecke anmelden.


----------



## 2steep4us (23. April 2017)

@wallberg 

Entschuldigung für die sonntägliche Störung!

Bisschen ot , aber, weisst du vielleicht welcher link zu den gestrigen Ergebnissen der Ritchey challenge führt? Danke Stephan!


----------



## wallberg (24. April 2017)

2steep4us schrieb:


> @wallberg
> 
> Entschuldigung für die sonntägliche Störung!
> 
> Bisschen ot , aber, weisst du vielleicht welcher link zu den gestrigen Ergebnissen der Ritchey challenge führt? Danke Stephan!



Kläre ich gerade !
Melde mich.


----------



## Silberrücken (24. April 2017)

Servus,

SIFI Events hat die Zeitmessung gemacht und sollte die Daten offen haben.......


----------



## wallberg (25. April 2017)

2steep4us schrieb:


> @wallberg
> 
> Entschuldigung für die sonntägliche Störung!
> 
> Bisschen ot , aber, weisst du vielleicht welcher link zu den gestrigen Ergebnissen der Ritchey challenge führt? Danke Stephan!



http://my5.raceresult.com/65624/?lang=de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zozoon (29. April 2017)

Komme bereits am Samstag Abend. Wo könnte ich mich denn mit meinem Campingbus zum Übernachten hinstellen? Ist auf dem Veranstaltungs-Parkplatz okay und wo ist der genau in Achenkirchen?


----------



## ClemensL (1. Mai 2017)

Hoffen wir mal, dass der Schnee bald das Weite sucht....!


----------



## wallberg (2. Mai 2017)

Das wäre auch mein Wunsch!


----------



## ettan (2. Mai 2017)

Wann wäre denn eigentlich die "geführte Befahrung" geplant?

Noch sollte es ja eher schwierig sein vermute ich....


----------



## wallberg (2. Mai 2017)

An sich war die erste Maiwoche geplant,
ich bin Samstag mit einer kleinen Gruppe auf der A -
Anfängertour. Ich werde dann Infos zu Schnee und Strecke posten. Vielleicht schaffen wir ja noch eine
Runde vorm Festival ...

wallberg


----------



## 2steep4us (4. Mai 2017)

Gab es auf der Strecke einen größeren Lawinenabgang    oder besteht Hoffnung auf eine schneefreie Stecke, Stephan?


----------



## wallberg (4. Mai 2017)

Bin am Samstag unterwegs, dann kann ich Dir verlässliche Infos geben ...
Gufferthütte öffnet am 19.05 !


----------



## Steppenwolf39 (6. Mai 2017)

Bin auch gespannt;-)
Ist schon was befahrbar...?


----------



## wallberg (6. Mai 2017)

Moin Kollegen/innen.
Also Nord und NordOst seitig liegt ab 1200m noch stellenweise knietief Schnee.
Aber alles schon eher batzig und nass, sodass sich das die Tage sicher erledigen  wird.

A Strecke und B Strecke sind zu 95% fahrbar, auf B (auch D) die Auffahrt zum Guffert hat allerdings noch
weißen Widerstand ... Gufferthütte wurde heute Mittag spontan geöffnet (offiziell ab 19.5), Abfahrt zum
Achenwald konnte ich mit Plus Bereifung fast komplett surfen. Die Auffahrt der A ist frei bis Gufferthütte.

C&D Auffahrt zum Kögeljochsattel ist offen, runter zu liegt sicher noch ...

Schönes WE

Wallberg


----------



## ClemensL (17. Mai 2017)

Bin heute die "A"-Runde gefahren! Alles schneefrei, alles super - beeindruckende Landschaft und die Wadeln freuen sich! 
Wer einen kleinen Einblick in die heutige Runde wagen möchte: https://www.strava.com/activities/992306715

p.s.: Gäbe es für den Fall der Fälle am Sonntag früh noch jemanden, der von Innsbruck nach Achenkirch fährt und noch ein Platzerl frei hätte?

Lg, Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (18. Mai 2017)

ClemensL schrieb:


> Bin heute die "A"-Runde gefahren! Alles schneefrei, alles super - beeindruckende Landschaft und die Wadeln freuen sich!
> Wer einen kleinen Einblick in die heutige Runde wagen möchte: https://www.strava.com/activities/992306715
> 
> p.s.: Gäbe es für den Fall der Fälle am Sonntag früh noch jemanden, der von Innsbruck nach Achenkirch fährt und noch ein Platzerl frei hätte?
> ...



Danke Clemens,
freut uns! Alle anderen Runden sind auch in Top Zustand!

wallberg


----------



## Silberrücken (18. Mai 2017)

.....ab wann wird voraussichtlich ausgeschildert sein?


----------



## wallberg (18. Mai 2017)

Erst ab Mitte nächster Woche ...


----------



## Silberrücken (22. Mai 2017)

Ist dieses mal kein Strecken-Plan online? Eigentlich ist die bei euch sonst üblichen Vorab-INFOS gänzlich eingestellt........


----------



## __Stefan__ (22. Mai 2017)

Bin heute mal eine "etwas" längere Runde rüber und habe den Kurs etwas ausgetestet.

Das Flatterband in den Trail rein hat die Vorfreude gleich erhöht. Hoffentlich stürzt da bei der einen Passage, die oben abgebildet ist, keiner ab, old-school schmaler Lenker und teilweise schwindelfreiheit helfen 

Wo wird eigentlich geparkt?


----------



## __Stefan__ (22. Mai 2017)

ach, und was ich noch fragen wollte: im ersten Anstieg zeigt die C Strecke einen kleinen Schlenker aufwärts einen Trail. D Strecke dagegen bleibt auf dem parallelen Forstweg. Was fährt man jetzt, C und D starten ja gleichzeitig.

(bräuchte den Schlenker außerdem nicht ;-) )


----------



## Silberrücken (22. Mai 2017)

Wahnsinniger   

Woher hattest du den exakten Streckverlauf


----------



## __Stefan__ (22. Mai 2017)

Einfach von der Webseite unter Strecken

https://www.mtb-festival.de/mtb-marathon/


----------



## blackbike__ (22. Mai 2017)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Hoffentlich stürzt da bei der einen Passage, die oben abgebildet ist, keiner ab, old-school schmaler Lenker und teilweise schwindelfreiheit helfen



Weißt du ob die Stelle auf der c oder d strecke ist? Schwindelfreiheit erschreckt mich ein bisschen, bin auf der c gemeldet,
Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (22. Mai 2017)

beide Strecken.

da, wo es richtig eng ist, geht es nicht weit runter  Weiter oben ist es halt eine schmale Spur, wo es teilweise links recht steil im Bergwald runter geht. Wenn Du langsam machst, echt kein Problem.


----------



## blackbike__ (23. Mai 2017)

danke dir für die info


----------



## wallberg (23. Mai 2017)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> beide Strecken.
> 
> da, wo es richtig eng ist, geht es nicht weit runter  Weiter oben ist es halt eine schmale Spur, wo es teilweise links recht steil im Bergwald runter geht. Wenn Du langsam machst, echt kein Problem.




C&D sind im besagt Gaismoostrail identisch. Im oberen Bereich stehen Schilder und Streckenposten,
der Abhang am Anfang ist tief, aber an dieser Stelle ist es technisch einfach und relativ breit.

An der schmalen Stelle (29er mit breitem Lenker kommen kaum durch) steigen ALLE ab.
Streckenposten und Schild vor Ort. Danach kann jeder wie er will nach technischem Vermögen wieder
Aufsteigen .... alles kein Problem.

wallberg


----------



## ettan (23. Mai 2017)

wallberg schrieb:


> Erst ab Mitte nächster Woche ...



Sind denn Donnerstag die Strecken ausgeschildert?
Würde die B gern abfahren und ggf. C.

Vor allem, führt die Strecke über Privatwege an denen man ggf. "Stress" bekommen kann weil noch kein Marathon ist und man sich dort blicken lässt?


----------



## Steppenwolf39 (23. Mai 2017)

Bin heute die C Strecke gefahren. Technisch nicht sehr anspruchsvoll, viel Forstwege, dafür Hammer Panorama, landschaftlich traumhaft. Das Auge fährt ja auch mit und darf genießen! Der Trail mit der Engstelle ist das Highlight. Sieht meiner Meinung nach auf dem Foto dramatischer aus, als es ist. War mit 68er Lenker gut fahrbar. Vorher geht´s wirklich tief runter, der Weg an sich ist aber gut zu fahren. Sobald allerdings der Erste absteigt, schieben auch alle dahinter. Was jetzt nicht so dramatisch ist, denn allzu lang ist die Passage auch nicht und Hauptsache sicher ankommen. Hat Spaß gemacht, freu mich aufs Rennen,-)


----------



## __Stefan__ (24. Mai 2017)

Du bist unten raus an der Felswand, da wo der Weg so etwas abgerutscht ist und eigentlich nur noch ein paar cm vorhanden ist, gefahren ?? 

Ich bin da von oben etwas zügiger runter und bin dann da auf einmal vor der Stelle gestanden. Bin dann kurz etwas nervös geworden und bin vorsichtig abgestiegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf39 (24. Mai 2017)

Nein, ich meinte die Stelle, die oben auf dem rechten Foto zu sehen ist. Am Ende des Trails, wo der Weg abgerutscht ist, werden wohl alle dann schieben. Aber ich vermute, dass schon sehr viel früher geschoben wird, denn überholen im Trail endet sicher mit Absturz;-)


----------



## wallberg (26. Mai 2017)

Steppenwolf39 schrieb:


> Nein, ich meinte die Stelle, die oben auf dem rechten Foto zu sehen ist. Am Ende des Trails, wo der Weg abgerutscht ist, werden wohl alle dann schieben. Aber ich vermute, dass schon sehr viel früher geschoben wird, denn überholen im Trail endet sicher mit Absturz;-)



Hallo Ihr Lieben,
*Überholverbot, Streckenposten zu bremsen und Schiebepassage an der Engstelle. 
Safty First!*

Bin die Woche den Weg 4x gefahren - 2x mit sackschwerem E-Bike Fully, sonst CC HT.
Bin kein Techniker vorm Herrn und hatte NULL Probleme. Keine Angst, wer unsicher ist,
*BITTE ABSTEIGEN!*

Trial ist trocken und im Ersten Bereich (tiefer Abgrund) rund 2m breit
und einfach. Im schwereren Teil keine Absturzgefahr, an der Engstelle wird wie
gesagt geschoben.

Fahren geht wieder anschließend nach eigenem Gusto.
Da an dieser Stelle bereits 800hm vorangehen, nur etwa 400 Fahrer in diesem
Bereich komplett fahren hoffen wir auf fließenden Verkehr....


wallberg


----------



## ettan (27. Mai 2017)

Wie schaut denn die Parksituation bei euch aus, gibts Großparkplätze oder sollte man morgen besser möglichst weiter weg parken und mitm Bike hinfahren?


----------



## boboman (27. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
für eine Info zu den offiziellen Parkplätzen am Festival-Gelände wäre ich, sowie für der ein oder anderen aus dem Forum, sehr interessant. 
Ich kann auf der HP aktuell nichts finden, ausser einen Link zu den Standard-Parkplätzen in dem Gebiet vom Athensee. 
Dabei ist einer mindestens schon für das Start/Ziel verloren gegangen  ;-)
Vielleicht kann der ein oder andere, der heute schon vor Ort war, etwas dazu berichten.
Über eine Info wäre ich sehr dankbar.
VG
vom Bobo


----------



## ettan (28. Mai 2017)

Super wars und TOP Routen 

Wenn ich an den unsäglichen Trail letztes Jahr denke und die Fahrerei im Kreis 

Nur beim nächsten mal vielleicht mehr Hinweisschilder bezgl. Parkplätzen. Wenn man nicht am Ort übernachten kann und eh schon recht knapp dran ist, ist die Suche ein wenig "nervig". Ansonsten wars super!

Hoffentlich nächstes Jahr wieder mit gleichen Strecken?


----------



## __Stefan__ (28. Mai 2017)

Leider gab es kurz vor mir doch leider eine recht heikle Situation im besagten, leider einzigem ;-) , Trail der Strecke:

rein in den Trail, erster Streckenposten ruft: "Überholverbot". 5 Sekunden später von hinten im Feldwebelgebrüll: "lass mich vorbei." Spassvogel. 2 Sekunden später nochmal. Na ja, habe ihn dann vorbei gelassen. 

Was total sinnbefreit war, da vor uns eh eine Schlange war.

Nun ja, dann macht er das gleiche beim Vordermann. Als der nicht sofort zur Seite springt (wohin denn auch?), drängt sich der Spassvogel vorbei. Der Überholte steigt fast über's Vorderrad ab, kann aber einen heftigeren Sturz noch vermeiden. Hab den schon im Abgrund gesehen.

Alles sinnbefreit in der Situation.

Die beiden haben sich dann den ganzen nächsten Anstieg gegenseitig beschimpft. Spassvogel meinte, der andere solle sich doch nicht so haben.

Tja, wie im richtigen Leben, man soll sich halt nicht so haben. Wenigstens ist Spassvogel (wohl) hinter mir platziert 

Ansonsten wieder super Orga, wie halt immer. Irgendwie fehlt aber schon noch eine Trailabfahrt. Und vielleicht etwas mehr Wasser in die Becher an der Verpflegungsstation. Vielleicht auch größere Becher, die gereicht werden.


----------



## Silberrücken (28. Mai 2017)

Ja, Wasser war heute wirklich ein sehr wichtiger Fakt bei der Auffahrt zur Guffert-Hütte in der Sonne.......

Sehr nette und zuvorkommende Orga! Beispiel: gleich am ersten, kurzen, steilen Anstieg blieb Herr G. auf D gemeldet und aus dem Allgäu, mit defektem Hinterreifen liegen- ein Nagel hatte sich quer durch den Reifen gebohrt. 

Nach erfolgtem Reifenwechsel konnte er noch in der B - Runde starten!   Das nenne ich eine vorbildliche Renn-Orga!


----------



## wallberg (29. Mai 2017)

Danke für das Feedback und die positiven Kritiken.

Parkplätze waren genügend vorhanden, schildern wir besser aus für 2018.
Strecken bleiben voraussichtlich identisch - Trial Gaismoossteig nur wenn trocken.
Ummeldung - Ehrensache!
Durch kleinere Startblöcke werden wir im Folgejahr die Stockungen im ersten Anstieg C/D
vermeiden und auch dünner zum Überholverbot kommen. Dies werden wir 2018 besser überwachen!
Ans ich war die Stelle in Summe problemlos! Gott sei Dank!
Mehr Wasser, leichte Korrekturen an den VS ... notiert!

Wallberg


----------



## gardaprinz (29. Mai 2017)

Auch von mir , dickes Lob , Strecke D landschaftlich sehr schön und sehr schnell zu fahren - muß nicht immer eine Trailorgie sein , auch so ein Rennen macht richtig Spaß. Die Verpflegungsstationen waren reichlich und auch mit Sponsor Produkten versehen - das ist ja nicht immer selbstverständlich. Höhenmeter waren aber wohl etwas geschönt - bei mir zeigte es 2100 HM an , was auch meinem Gefühl entsprach.


----------



## wallberg (29. Mai 2017)

gardaprinz schrieb:


> Auch von mir , dickes Lob , Strecke D landschaftlich sehr schön und sehr schnell zu fahren - muß nicht immer eine Trailorgie sein , auch so ein Rennen macht richtig Spaß. Die Verpflegungsstationen waren reichlich und auch mit Sponsor Produkten versehen - das ist ja nicht immer selbstverständlich. Höhenmeter waren aber wohl etwas geschönt - bei mir zeigte es 2100 HM an , was auch meinem Gefühl entsprach.


Danke Dir!

wallberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf39 (29. Mai 2017)

Die großzügig aufgestockten Höhenmeter wären auch mein winzigster Kritikpunkt. Machen ja fast alle Veranstalter, den Sinn verstehe ich leider nicht. Aber das war Nebensache!
Ansonsten dickes Lob an alle. Veranstalter und gesamtes Orga Team waren so super wie zuvor am Tegernsee, auch die gute Stimmung hat sich nach meinem Gefühl übertragen. Die Strecke hat sich in erster Linie landschaftlich ins Gedächtnis geprägt. Wie "Gardaprinz" oben schrieb, muss es nicht zwangsweise immer noch ein härterer Trail sein, auch solche schnellen und einfach "schönen" Strecken haben ihre Berechtigung.
Das Verhalten der Teilnehmer untereinander habe ich sehr fair erlebt. Im Trail wurde halt geschoben, der vorderste hatte etwas übertrieben viel Angst und wollte kaum an dem Stein vorbei schieben, es wurde dann halt etwas geblödelt, irgendwann ging´s weiter und gut war´s;-)
In diesem Sinne: "Sau gut war´s", freu mich auf 2018!


----------



## Steppenwolf39 (29. Mai 2017)

Was mir noch einfiel...
Die Region wirbt ja mit 250km beschilderten Bikestrecken. Auffällig waren für mich leider sehr viele Verbotsschilder entlang der Strecke. Es wäre ja vielleicht sinnvoll, wenn der Tourismusverband der Region auch etwas Infomaterial ins Startpaket geben könnte. Der ein oder andere Teilnehmer würde ja evtl. auch gerne mal auf einen Urlaub zurück kommen!


----------



## wallberg (30. Mai 2017)

Guter Einwurf - sollte man machen. 250km sind ausgewiesen, der Forst stellt wo dies nicht der Fall ist halt Schilder auf.
Ob dies verbindlich ist, oder nur rechtliche Vorsorge kann ich nicht sagen ...


----------



## __Stefan__ (30. Mai 2017)

Die Panoramakarte im Startpaket war schon mal nicht schlecht. Dort sind ja die Routen alle schön eingezeichnet, man könnte sich der Zielgruppe entsprechend eine speziellere Karte vorstellen.

Das mit den Verbotsschildern ist halt in AT so eine Sache, wobei es da in der Region ja noch geht. Zudem gibt es eigentlich eh keinen Grund, die nicht offenen rauf zu fahren. Die führen eigentlich alle nirgends hin. Ist ja ein riesiges Gebiet, aber das Streckennetz ist jetzt nicht so kompliziert.

Aber ein blödes Gefühl hat man ja schon immer, hatte selber mal eine etwas andere Begegnung mit der Jägerexekutive. War nicht lustig.

Ärgern sie sich eigentlich am Tegernsee?


----------



## klemme (30. Mai 2017)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Die Panoramakarte im Startpaket war schon mal nicht schlecht. Dort sind ja die Routen alle schön eingezeichnet, man könnte sich der Zielgruppe entsprechend eine speziellere Karte vorstellen.]



Kannst Du oder sonst jemand diese Panoramakarte hier online stellen ? Bzw. gibt es diese schon im Netz ?

Danke und Gruß.


----------



## __Stefan__ (30. Mai 2017)

https://www.achensee.com/prospekte/achensee-panoramakarte-sommer/


----------



## __Stefan__ (30. Mai 2017)

und hier ein kurzer Rennbericht von mir, habe ich hier aber z.T. schon geschrieben:

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rennberichte-2017.839593/page-2#post-14580313


----------



## klemme (30. Mai 2017)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> https://www.achensee.com/prospekte/achensee-panoramakarte-sommer/



Danke Stefan. Und hier fand ich auch die Bikestrecken: https://www.achensee.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/Bikekarte-Achensee.pdf


----------



## CHA23 (30. Mai 2017)

Landschaftlich super, tolle Orga, komme nächstes Jahr bestimmt wieder.
Allein den schmalen Trail sehe ich immer noch etwas kritisch, da es an der Engstelle eigentlich so eng ist, dass selbst mit Absteigen im Gewimmel trotzdem noch Absturzgefahr droht. Bitte nicht bei Nässe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (31. Mai 2017)

CHA23 schrieb:


> Landschaftlich super, tolle Orga, komme nächstes Jahr bestimmt wieder.
> Allein den schmalen Trail sehe ich immer noch etwas kritisch, da es an der Engstelle eigentlich so eng ist, dass selbst mit Absteigen im Gewimmel trotzdem noch Absturzgefahr droht. Bitte nicht bei Nässe!


Danke Dir.
Alternativ werden wir bei Nässe den Trial streichen oder schieben.

wallberg


----------



## ettan (31. Mai 2017)

Bin am Renntag "nur" die B gefahren, aber am Donnerstag mal zuvor die "große Runde" mitgenommen unter anderem auch den besagten Trail mit der Engstelle.

Finde den Trail auch eher gefährlich und eher nervig als "schön". Kann durchaus nachvollziehen wenn Meinungen aufkommen, dass dieser Abschnitt schiebend (Pflicht) wohl angenehmer und sicherer wäre.

Sind ja nicht nur Pro´s unterwegs die mit einem "bestimmten Risiko" leben müssen.

Die B war aber echt genial, vor allem ein schneller Rundkurs ohne großes Trailgeballer ist spitze!
Wird zunehmend selten, da viele meinen einen möglichst hohen Trailanteil zu erzeugen...


----------



## wallberg (31. Mai 2017)

ettan schrieb:


> Bin am Renntag "nur" die B gefahren, aber am Donnerstag mal zuvor die "große Runde" mitgenommen unter anderem auch den besagten Trail mit der Engstelle.
> 
> Finde den Trail auch eher gefährlich und eher nervig als "schön". Kann durchaus nachvollziehen wenn Meinungen aufkommen, dass dieser Abschnitt schiebend (Pflicht) wohl angenehmer und sicherer wäre.
> 
> ...



Danke auch für Dein Feedback -
Es ist generell Schwierig "allen" gerecht zu werden. Tendenz zum Trail ist ja nicht neu, wird aber medial bedingt
von fast allen gefordert, auch wenn dies nicht alle, vor allem im Rennmodus brauchen. Ich bin der Meinung dass
auf den langen Strecken technisches enthalten sein sollte - in den kürzeren Runden eher weniger...

Was schwer ist hängt von der Sicht des Bikers ab, ich denke wie der Großteil unserer Teilnehmer, dass der Gaismoossteig ein
Leckerbissen ist. Doch mit Startnummer ist das natürlich etwas anderes. Wir sind neu im Achental und happy,
dass wir in der kürze der Zeit diese Strecken hinbekommen haben. An leichten Korrekturen sind wir bemüht,
doch generell müssen wir uns auf den genehmigten Routen orientieren.

Da der Trend aber aktuell härter, höher und weiter ist, werden wir mit etwas milderen Strecken sicher auch einen
großen Bereich der Marathonisti treffen, hoffe ich!


----------



## __Stefan__ (31. Mai 2017)

Also ich fahre jetzt wirklich schon seit sehr, sehr vielen Jahren Marathons. Einen Trend zu härter, höher und weiter kann ich nicht wirklich erkennen. Im Gegenteil. Die Strecken werden kürzer und einfacher. Einerseits natürlich die Genehmigungssituation, aber auch der Wunsch vieler Teilnehmer nach einfacheren Strecken. Wenn ich mir ansehe, wie und warum sich z.B. hier in Oberammergau über die Jahre die Strecke verändert hat und wo wir früher überall runter sind, dann ist das ein typisches Beispiel. Aufrecht erhalten können sie so interessante Strecken, wie in Oberstdorf. Da läuft aber eigentlich auch alles auf dem Grund des Veranstalters. Das vereinfacht dann auch wieder alles. 

Die Strecke am Tegernsee war halt einfach immer allererste Sahne. Große Runde, viel nette Trailabschnitte. Da wurde man schon verwöhnt. Und so ein gewisses technisches Element gehört halt zum MTB Sport dazu.

Aber natürlich ist es schwer, allen gerecht zu werden. 

Und die Frage nach mehr Trails erübrigt sich doch eh da, wo will man die herzaubern?


----------



## ettan (31. Mai 2017)

Die Veranstalter im Salzkammergut jagen bei der "B" glaub ich die Teilnehmer unter anderem den Bikepark durch. Hier wird ja auch eine Strecke als extra Traillastig beworben. Somit können sich hier Fahrer die mehr auf Technik und "gerumpel" aus sind das passende suchen. Die C Strecke mit ihren 2400-2500HM wäre dann für die Marathonfahrer die auf Ausdauer, Geschwindigkeit und schmale Reifen aus sind 

Richtig ist wie Wallberg sagt, im "Rennmodus" oder am Tag de Marathons, ist das Wahrnehmen eines Trails meisst was andres. So schön wie zum Beispiel der letztjährige Trail am Tegernsee im Sommer und in ruhe zu fahren ist, so bescheiden war er letztes Jahr am Renntag. (sofern da nicht schon ein Fahrverbot existiert...)

Stau, rutschige Verhältnisse, Stürze von Teilnehmern etc...

Stimmt, jeden recht kann man es niemanden machen 
Mit der B Runde zumindest, waren´s dieses Jahr bei mir aber fast nah dran. A paar HM und Kilometer mehr, dann wärs ideal  ((für mich))


----------



## Pausenaugust (31. Mai 2017)

Bin die B gefahren und war begeistert. Schöne Strecke, nur die Beschilderung war für mich etwas sparsam. Der Wald hängt voll mit gelben Schildern und da die Richtigen raussuchen(auf denen nur mit Edding ein Pfeil gemalt ist) wenn man Vollgas den Berg runterfährt....hab mich ein paar mal ganz schön verbremst, weil ich im ersten Moment nicht wusste, wo es langgeht. Vielleicht zusätzlich die Ecken als Pfeile abschneiden...oder so.
Sonst ein Dickes Lob...bis nächstes Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (31. Mai 2017)

Farbe und Anzahl für 2018 bereits geändert ... Danke!


----------



## jazzist (4. Juni 2017)

Bin Langstrecke gefahren. Fahre seit mehreren Jahren Marathons, bin im vorderen Drittel gelandet. Mein Eindruck: Gut. Landschaftlich super schön. Zu wenige Trails (vor allem im Vergleich zum Tegernsee). Schiebestrecke war in Ordnung, da es davor und danach gut war. Hatte an der Stelle auch sehr ungetresste Fahrer um mich herum, das ist wirklich entspannend. Ohne den einen Berg mit Trail wäre es echt viel zu langweilig gewesen, soll ja schon eine MTB Strecke und keine Cyclocross Strecke sein. War schnell vorbei. Hätte gerne ein zusätzlicher kleiner Berg mit einem coolen Trail extra dabei sein können. Organisation war top, Verpflegung einwandfrei und auch das Steak danach hat geschmeckt


----------



## wallberg (6. Juni 2017)

Danke Dir!
Versuchen den ein oder anderen Trail genehmigt zu bekommen ...


----------

